# NFPA On-Line Training



## fireguy (Jan 19, 2014)

As we all know, getting good training can be difficult to find and to finance.  Has anyone had any experience with http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?pid=OL021   ?

They have courses on NFPA 70, 72, 13, 20 & 25.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, very good IMHO


----------



## lowvoltageeng (Jan 13, 2016)

Public training in this industry is scarce so it's going to be pricey pretty much everywhere you can find it.  I'm not sure what your level is for fire alarms but on youtube a guy named Joe Kochlan, ( I think that's how it's spelled) put out about 20 videos on wiring up devices and basic functions, etc.  Otherwise, if you're planning on NICET testing, you're going to need to get some code books regardless.  You may as well check the current editions used on the NICET website and start getting familiar with where to find info.


----------



## lowvoltageeng (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh, yeah, also check Amazon for your books.


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2016)

welcome Low Volt!!

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 13, 2016)

If you are near NJ check out hands on fire protection training offered by Chubb Insurance Company, they offer a 50% discount to code officials.

http://www.chubb.com/businesses/service/chubb5999.html


----------

